# تقليل تكلفة مشروعات التشييد



## mobasher (25 مارس 2007)

ما هي أهم الوسائل والطرق في تقليل التكلفة في مشروعات التشييد؟


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (25 مارس 2007)

هناك العديد من الطرق لتقليل التكلفة فى مشروعات التشييد ومنها :
1 ـ دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع 
2 ـ المدة الزمنية للمشروع 
3 ـ المواد المستخدمة بالمشرع 
4 ـ خبرة الطاقم الهندسى المشرف على التنفيذ 
5 ـ نوعية العمالة المستخدمة
والعديد من الامور الاخرى


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كذلك من الامور الخرى
1-البرنامج الزمني المنظم للمشروع
2-تهياة المواد اللازمه للمشروع في الوقت المناسب
3-المعدات المستخدمه في العمل
4-اختيار الموقع المناسب للمشروع
5-استخدام مواد العمل ذات النوعيه الجيده


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (5 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
تقليل تكلفة المشروع تختلف بإختلاف وجهة النظر إما من جهة المالك أو من جهة المقاول
أولاً: من جهة المالك
حيث أنه يبدأ مع المشروع منذ مراحله الأولى
1- مرحلة إختيار المشروع سواء مشروع إستثمارى أو مشروع خدمى( عادة يكون المالك فى النوعية الاخيرة هو الدولة)ثم دراسة الجدوى والتى يكون جزء منها المفاضلة بين البدائل المتاحة والتى تكون التكلفة أحد عواملها لاكن ليس بالضرورة أن المشروع الأقل تكلفة هو الأفضل 
2- مرحلة التصميم و إختيار الاستشارى المناسب
عن طريق :
- وضع البنود المرجعية Torالدقيقة
- ثم وضع معايير إختيار الاستشارى وهى تختلف بإختلاف طبيعة المشروع فمثلاً المشاريع ذات الصفة التخصصية العاليةتختلف عن المشاريع التقليدية من حيث وزن معيار الخبرة النوعية فى مجال التخصص
- وضع التصميمات المختلفة الأنسب من حيث تحقيق هدف المشروع ومن حيث أسلوب التنفيذ فمثلاً يجب ألا يؤدى التصميم إلى طرق تنفيذ معقدة أو مكلفة بدون ضرورة
3- إعداد مستندات العطاء و إختيار المقاول
- يجب على الاستشارى وضع الاسس والمعايير لإختيار المقاول الانسب من حيث القدرة المالية و الفنية و الادارية لضمان تنفيذ المشروع بالمواصفات المطلوبة و فى التوقيت المطلوب و أى إخفاق فى ذلك يؤدى إلى زيادة مباشرة فى التكلفة
- مستندات العطاء تتضمن مستندات توصيف المشروع ( مواصفات فنية- قائمة كميات -رسومات)وثيقة العقد و المواصفات العامة والخاصة وهى تحدد إلتزام كل طرف كلما وضعت هذه المستندات بحرفية كلما أدت إلى تقليل مباشر لتكلفة المشروع
- مرحلة التنفيذ سوف نتعرض لها لاحقاً إنشاء الله


----------



## سارة التميمي (8 أبريل 2007)

لتقليل تكلفة مشروع التشييد يجب اتباع اجراءات السيطرة النوعية في كافة مراحل المرشروع من التخطيط والتصميم والتنفيذ والتاكيد على مطابقة كل فقرة منفذة للمواصفات من ناحية المواد المستخدمة للتنفيذ وطرق التنفيذ تضمن هذه الاجراءات انجاز المشروع ضمن اقل كلفة لان تضمن تجاوز الاخطاء التي تحصل في المراحل المتقدمة للمشروع والتي تسبب تكلفة حلها في المراحل المتقدمة من المشروع زيادة في الكلفة التنفيذ


----------



## عمار0 (13 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## amralaa (13 أبريل 2007)

انا مع رأي سارة التميمي في ان احكام السيطرة على جوانب المشروع تؤدي الى التوفير في المال و الوقت , و هذا بخلاف الطرق الاخرى من الاختيار السليم للموارد و عمل برنامج زمني


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حنوليبيا (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (16 أبريل 2007)

مع إحتلاامى التام لرأى سارة التميمى إلا أننى أرى أنه كلام عام يعبر عن شعور و إحساس صحيح و لكن الهندسة من تعريفاتها أنها تحول الحس الصحيح إلى إجراءات و أرقام تمكنا من إنجاز المهمة المطلوبة
و ما ذكرته سابقاً فى هذا الموضوع ما هو إلا بعض الإجراءات لإحكام السيطرة النوعية اللازمة لمراحل المشروع
رجاء فهم كلامى هذا فى سياقه الصحيح وهو إثراء لإسلوب التفكير الهندسى وشكراً


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (12 أبريل 2009)

انا ارى ان المشكلة ليست في امكانية ادارة المشروع بل في الخبرة الفنية التي يفتقد اليها اكثر المهندسين العرب ولا نكترث الا بالجلوس خلف المكاتب وادارة المشاريع بلا ادنى خبرة


----------



## mustafasas (13 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله الكلام التعليقات كلها ممتازة بس المطلوب الان هو كلام محدد وعلمي يعني لو حد عنده كتاب عن الموضوع ده و يمكن يرفعه لنا نكون شاركرين


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أبريل 2009)

هناك دراسة جادة تساهم في الحصول على تشييد قليل الكلفة وخاصة بالمسكن الميسر قام بها:
أ.د. علي بن سالم باهمام
أ.د. محمد بن عبد الرحمن الحصين
أ.د. محمود محمد إدريس
د. عمر بن سالم باهمام
د. إبراهيم محمد بلوز​د. نوبي محمد حسن
 
تتكون الدراسة من الفصول التالية:

الفصل الأول: عوامل تخفيض الكلفة الأولية​تحديد احتياج الأسرة من عناصر المسكن ومساحاتها
تجنب المساحات غير المستغلة
مرونة الفراغات وتعدد استخدامها
الاستفادة من الفراغات الخارجية
البساطة في التصميم والتنفيذ.
استخدام المكونات المعيارية (النمطية والتقييس).
الاستخدام الأمثل لمواد البناء
تقليص تمديدات المياه والصرف الصحي والكهرباء
تنفيذ المسكن على مراحل وإمكانية توسعه مستقبلاً​الفصل الثاني: عوامل تخفيض مصاريف الإستخدام​ملائمة المسكن الميسر لعناصر البيئة الطبيعية
العزل الحراري للمسكن وجودة إغلاقه وتظليله
تهوية المسكن
زراعة أسطح المساكن
التدفئة بأشعة الشمس​​​​​​​​​​الاستفادة من الإضاءة الطبيعية​لاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين المياه وتوليد الكهرباء
ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية
الإنارة والمصابيح الاقتصادية
تبريد المسكن
ترشيد استهلاك المياه
الترشيد في ري الحدائق
مخارج المياه وصناديق الطرد الاقتصادية
تدوير المياه
جعل المسكن الميسر ذكياً​
الفصل الثالث: اسلوب مناقشة المكتب الإستشاري للحصول على المسكن الميسر​دور المكتب الاستشاري في توفير المسكن الميسر
مرحلة البرنامج المعماري وتحديد احتياجات الأسرة
مرحلة بدائل التصميم ومناقشتها
تطبيق المراجعة القيمية
الرسومات ووثائق التنفيذ

الفصل الرابع: التنفيذ​إدارة التنفيذ ومراقبته وضبط مدته
توثيق المعلومات المستجدة في مرحلة التنفيذ
​​


----------



## همام& (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم:56:اريد بحت بعنوان ادارة تكلفة مشروعات التشيد


----------



## essa2000eg (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل اسمحوا لى بمداخلة سريعة :
من اهم وسائل السيطرة على التكلفة هى هندسة القيمة Value Engineering لانه من الافضل السيطرة على تكلفة المشروع مبكرا اثناء مراحل التصميم ولا ننتظر حتى بداية التنفيذ لنقوم بتقليل التكلفة ففى هذه الحالة سيحدث قص فى البرنامج او الجودة مما يكون له مردود سلبى على المشروع ولابد ايضا ايضا الاخذ فى الاعتبار التكلفة الكلية للمشروع طوال دورة حياته Life Cycle Cost و ذلك أثناء دراسة التكلفة فربما ننفق فى البداية اكثر قليلا لكننا نوفر الكثير من مصاريف التشغيل والصيانة وبناء على ذلك تعتبر هندسة القيمة من الطرق الفعالة والمتميزة للسيطرة على تكلفة المشروع لانها تحافظ على البرنامج الاساسى للمشروع ووظائفه الرئيسية وعلى مستوى الجودة المحدد وايضا تاخد فى الاعتبار التكلفة الكلية للمشروع طوال دورة حياته ويوجد بالمنتدى موضعات تتحدث عن هندسة القيمة وتشرحها باسلوب ممتاز ومن خلال تجربتى الشخصية استطيع ان اقول ان هذه المنهجية تحقق نسبة توفير تتراوح بين 5 الى 25 % من تكلفة المشروع دون اى تاثير سلبى على المشروع وهذا هو المهم وشكرا لكم على المداخلات المتميزة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ahmed dahshan (4 يونيو 2009)

اكرمك الله يااخى واستمر فى افادتنا افادك الله


----------

